# kemah harbor marina TX



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

Any one been here? livaboard here? pros cons? any other nearby marinas worth considering/that you have used? how long of a commute into houston proper?


thanks gang

Quinn


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

When we bought our boat last year, it was at Waterford in Kemah. It was a very nice marina, good amenities, clean restrooms and showers, and secure. The downside was that it was not cheap.

I don't know about the commute time into Houston but I can probably sum it up with just saying "it sucks."  

We are now much happier now that our boat is in Port Aransas. Corpus Christi Bay actually looks like water rather than old coffee.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not sure if you mean this one? Untitled Document


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah, thats the one RTB! or maybe this one?

Marina Del Sol clear lake marinas boating houston yacht club marinas dry boats slips rent yachting centers clear lake yacht clubs marina galveston yachts club texas sailboat slips league city houseboat marinas dry stack boat slip available houston li

it looks like there are A LOT of choices...


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

There *ARE* a lot of choices.  

I would recommend you come down and see what you like. The Boardwalk has some good and bad points. The one thing I don't care for is that the traffic absolutely sucks getting to the marina on weekends. Once there, you will have secure parking with a gate. And the marina is very secure as well. It is the closest marina to the bay, and you will be at the channel within minutes. The slips are floating, and the place is clean. Besides the traffic, it is very noisy there. Besides the noise from traffic, there is the big wooden roller coaster always to be heard, along with a train whistle always blowing. 

If you like to party, and don't mind the noise you would probably like it. You can walk from your boat to some good bars and restaurants. You also get a 10% discount at the Boardwalk restaurants, along with preferred seating. It is a good deal if it's your kind of place.

We are at Watergate, a ways up the Lake. Much quieter, nice landscaping, grills, 2 pools, and picnic tables. But no security. We like it much better, but it is individual taste. No liveaboards under 40', a new rule except for those "grandfathered" in. 

I have heard Marina Del Sol is not so great, but I have no knowledge myself.

We bought our boat in Baytown and moved it to Kemah. Our plan was to move it to Port A or Corpus, but found we love the Kemah area much more, so have stayed for 1 1/2 years so far. Again, it is just whatever floats yer boat...


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

ive only got a 30', so regardless of the bene's of 'quiet nice tennis etc' ill have to scratch it off the list... thanks for the heads up and general info... thats one thing you def. _dont_ get in the description... "oh btw there is a massive wooden roller coaster that creaks and groans at all hours..." lol


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

The 40' rule is for Watergate, not the Boardwalk. You might also check out Waterford Harbor. Waterford Harbor Marina


----------

